# Landing in the Hudson River.



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2014)

Old but interesting..

.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 7, 2014)

Loved this!!


----------



## oldman (Dec 7, 2014)

As a former airline pilot, I never met Solly. He flew for U.S. Air, but was well known and respected. He wrote and gave lectures regarding water landings. He was also an Airline Safety Officer. I watched one of his videos that we had at our base in Denver. In fact, I watched most everything related to emergency preparedness. As I watched the computer enhanced version of his landing, I would say it wasn't quite the way he explained it, but I believe it was only to show the public how things can and do happen and how the pilot reacts. Did you notice the calmness in his voice? None of this, "OH, MY GOD, WE HAD A BIRD STRIKE AND WE'RE GOING DOWN! I THINK I'LL HAVE TO DITCH THE PLANE INTO THE RIVER. HELP! GET US SOME HELP NOW!!" You can't function when you panic. Grab your emergency to-do manual and follow the checklist. (Pilots have checklists for everything, including a checklist for what to do after you have an emergency landing. First thing is, "Set the parking brake.") Yeah, that's important in a water landing. 

When he said that he had lost thrust, that does not mean the engines have lost power. The engines will continually try to restart with the igniters continuing to click that the pilots in the cockpit can hear. By now the alert bell is going off and every time they reset it, the bell will again start to ring. Long story short, Sully and Skiles, working together as a team, landed this aborted aircraft in the river because of teamwork and calm heads. 

Both men are commended and deservedly so, for their actions on that day almost six years ago.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2014)

OMG !  Has it been 6 years since then?  How time flies.


----------

